# My Platy Is Being a Pig! Help!



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

I have had one platy in the tank for a couple of weeks now (her tank mate died of a parasitic infection). We didn't want her to be alone for too long, but we wanted to have enough time to monitor for another outbreak of disease as well as to shop for a good LFS. Today, we brought home a painted platy and a blue platy.

The platy already living in the tank, Marigold, was fine with the two newcomers... until feeding time. Then she started chasing them away from the surface... They got enough to eat, but she's quite vicious about protecting her food. She wasn't like this with her late tank mate. Is this because she was alone for so long? Maybe she's just used to having her own way...

Should I do anything about this? Will she get used to them, or is she completely unchangeable?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I would give it a little while to see if she will adjust. It sounds to me like she just got used to being by herself


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

I had the same problem with my molly but things settled down after a while. What I did was to buy some sinking fish food...the tablet kind and put one of these in at the same time as the floating food. This way everyone got a bite to eat and now they all eat together.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

i think it'll adjust


----------

